# All black plastiac frames.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I appears I have to scrape all the wax off these frames then put it in the solar melter. I stuck a half dozen in there with some wood frames and about a half dozen white frames. The black ones came up a twisted mass of junk.
So how does one get the remaineder of the wax off those black frames?

I was going to donate it to the club so some one with out a lot of cash could have some to work with. Looks like that won't happen now.

 Al


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I've got some of the black frames too. They can't be left in the sun - I've seen them get screwy from just leaving them in the bee yard for too long while messing around with stuff. The guy I bought mine from said that you just scrape the wax off. Just keep scraping...


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

Make note to self 

''' never buy black frames """

the kid


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Odd, I've had my black plastic frames for about 10 years now without any troubles.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Guess the answer is you can't get all the wax off the black frames.

I got this stuff when I bought two colonies last summer from a bee keeper who had just became highly alerigc to bee stings. Told me his father now 85 would be wanting to sell his stuff soon he thought.
If it is plastic Frames I ain't buying no more.


 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

foxtrapper said:


> Odd, I've had my black plastic frames for about 10 years now without any troubles.


maybee its just the new black frames that are junk
the kid


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have not seen any black plastic frames, though I thank you all for lettingme know to avoid them.

I do have some white plastic frames. Some of them have begun to twist and warp. They can fit into the brooder boxes, so I am still using them.

Does anyone else have issues with the white plastic frames?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup I have issues with the white ones as well. They also warp some while in the solar melter and the thing about wax moths not bothering them is just sales hype. Ya maybe the wax moth larva don't cut the grooves in the frame or the foundation part but they still raise cane with the drawn comb. If they are proplised in the hive body they tend to bend when you attempt to pry them loose. Once yoyu get one out then you can slide the rest.
I also have had problems with the girls excepting it. One bee keeper told me to paint them with hot and a foam brush.
If I have to do that then I am just going to use real wax foundation and wire it in.

 Al


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We love the black plastic frames, that's all we use. We get the ones from BetterBee.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

we have a few of the white ones ,,,,, its the only one that the girls build burr on the top of ,,,, try taking the inner cover off when the top and frames are all glued down and the white frame is burr comb between the cover an frame from one end to the other ...
the kid


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh that is a good combination Better Bee and black plastic frames.
See the supplier feed back in the stickies above.
All I have ever seen is Perico brand.

 Al


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Oh that is a good combination Better Bee and black plastic frames.
> Al


Betterbee sells Pierco.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

the kid said:


> we have a few of the white ones ,,,,, its the only one that the girls build burr on the top of ,,,, try taking the inner cover off when the top and frames are all glued down and the white frame is burr comb between the cover an frame from one end to the other ...
> the kid


My bees did this to the black Pierco frames! That top was HEAVY! Five frames stuck to it this last time I opened the hive. Grrr.


----------



## reginabee (May 15, 2008)

In my opinion plastic is no good. Look, in the wild bees build in hollow trees. Giving them wooden supers is already a bit of an artefice, but plastic!Come on people!I know some people swear by them and although I am a new beekeeper I am keepin it old school.Wood! Wax! Honey! That's what I want to smell, not warped plastic. If the bees could talk they would not be saying nice things about plastic!!


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

I like the black plastic for the brood chambers, it's easier for me to see the eggs.
I have some blacks in the supers that i just scrape all the wax and honey off from into a cookie sheet, then mash and put into a strainer.. I take the frames out so the bees can clean them up. I also spread all the wax out on a large piece of plywood after all the honey has drained off it and let the bees clean it up also.


----------

